# Fairport harbor tips



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

Im going up to to fairport for the first time this weekend for steelhead and whatever else will bite. Any tips?


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

If you're going for chrome make sure you have a fluoro leader whether casting spoon or floating jig and maggot. Black jig with a little red is the favorite with maggots. 3 feet below float. Little cleo blue & white and Blue Fox Vibrax blue and silver. Good luck. I was on my kayak yesterday and fish finder was marking loads of fished stacked straight out from the end of pier for quite a distance.


----------



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks kayak. Why a flouro? Jc


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

So the trout don't see the line to your jig or lure. You will catch more fish using a leader because it is invisible then to the fish and I believe it creates a more natural presentation to the fish as well when float fishing in rivers.


----------



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

Ahh. Never used flouro before. but ill have to give it a try


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

kayak1979 said:


> So the trout don't see the line to your jig or lure. You will catch more fish using a leader because it is invisible then to the fish and I believe it creates a more natural presentation to the fish as well when float fishing in rivers.



You do not need Fluro. I use mono and have never had a problem in clear water.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Don't worry if you don't have fluorocarbon on the lure rod. I have seen many caught even on braid. It's a reaction strike.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

It makes a difference on jigs with mono and braid. Lures like cleos and blue fox not so much. Just my opinion.


----------



## lowhole4trowt (Feb 1, 2014)

thinner diameter flouro seems to sink better/give you a more vertical presentation in higher flows (grand). Doesn't make a difference in stain or high dirt visibility-wise but for a finesse presentation it will help. When I'm using 3-ways either on the lake for eyes or when I've fished niagara back-bouncing or bottom bouncing we used a thicker diameter mono (along with a few floaters in the bags) as a lead because it floats better and you want your bait to be just up off bottom and floating ahead (downstream) of the weight.


----------



## bighomied (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm on my way out to the headlands today hopefully I hook up..... can't wait had one on two days ago and it hid under a rock right underneath me could not get to it then the line broke


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm out on the pier in Fairport now with a black jig with red & maggot on one rod and a Blue Fox on the other. Never really tried out here but haven't caught anything wading with a fly rod either so why not. Is there a y reason to stay out after dark? I brought my headlight just in case.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

From my experience the fish turn off at dark unless the moon is shining. I have thought about trying lighted jigs though lately. Did you end up having any luck? I was thinking about trying this weekend, but it's high winds tomorrow. Although they are out of the South so it may not be that bad in the harbor. This weekend is calling for rain as well so I'm hoping it will get the steelhead in even more.


----------



## bighomied (Dec 17, 2008)

I was just up there and they started biting at 730 off the breakwall 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I'll be there in the morning in my kayakfirst light


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I didn't have any luck.


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

I will probly raid every thread on here to talk about the uni-knot for fluorocarbon. Google it, practice it, it's easy to tie after a couple tries. It is not a "clinch" type knot which weakens brittle fluorocarbon. Everyone mentions losing fish and lures to breakoffs, especially w light test Fluoro. I seldom break at the knot since using the uni (always lubricate w spit). A great feature of the uni is you can pull back on the knot a little, allowing the jig to move freely. Craig at EO set me up w 7.6# Redwing Phantom for Cleve area Chrome. See you on the river!


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

CANEYEGO said:


> I will probly raid every thread on here to talk about the uni-knot for fluorocarbon. Google it, practice it, it's easy to tie after a couple tries. It is not a "clinch" type knot which weakens brittle fluorocarbon. Everyone mentions losing fish and lures to breakoffs, especially w light test Fluoro. I seldom break at the knot since using the uni (always lubricate w spit). A great feature of the uni is you can pull back on the knot a little, allowing the jig to move freely. Craig at EO set me up w 7.6# Redwing Phantom for Cleve area Chrome. See you on the river!


I'll never stray away from the double Davy knot, never failed on me yet, and super easy to tie.


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

Uni is nice. I like the Palomar for fluoro too


----------



## bighomied (Dec 17, 2008)

Anybody been up to the headlands lately


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Worm harness (Sep 19, 2014)

I went Friday, it was muddy and the wind was strong out of the northeast very choppy. Didn't see any fish.


----------



## PBsQuest (May 26, 2013)

I was on the short pier Saturday night and it was blowing NE. Didn't see any fish caught with the exception of one yellow perch.


----------

